# Performing arts!



## goldenquagsire (Jun 18, 2010)

So we've got a thread for books, music and video games so why not a thread for other stuff? Namely, stuff you go to see performed: plays, musicals, opera, whatever. I guess technically gigs fall under that definition but iirc we've already got a thread for those.

A few nights ago, I saw Arthur Miller's _All My Sons_ at the Apollo Theatre. It was my first experience of seeing Miller's plays live, although I've already read _The Crucible_; I have to say it vindicated my belief that he is a damn good playwright. Lots of tension hidden under the façade of wholesome American family life.


----------



## Flora (Jun 18, 2010)

Eh, I've seen/been in too much stuff, I'm just gonna write a couple lists:

Musicals I've Seen (performed by a professional cast):

Mamma Mia: Only downtown. Still better than the movie.
Wicked: Twice; once on Broadway, once downtown. Both times it was fantastic :D (sadly did not see it with Idina and Kristin D:)
Lion King: This was fantastic. And if you end up seeing it, you will get He Lives in You stuck in your head.
Les Miserables: In LONDON! It was quite awesome.

I saw _Sound of Music_ performed by my current high school when I was in eighth grade, too. Can't remember it too much though.
And A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum (I'm a _Etruscan dancer~_), and Joseph (where diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiid*breath*diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiid they go

Musicals I have Performed In (not professionally of course :D)
Wizard of Oz: Hiphop + Emerald City = baaaaaaaaaad combination. (my only musical not done for a high school, actually)
Anything Goes: Freshman Year, a tad strange. Though the phrase "Let's Misbehave" still makes me giggle XD
Beauty and the Beast: This past year, awesomely awesome. The Beast had a costume malfunction...in his pants...thank God they fixed that.
Do Black Patent Leather Shoes Really Reflect Up?: I was talking to one of the forum members about this and he was like "Is that an original play?" Honestly it's kinda old (I'm assuming fifties or sixties, definitely before or right after Vatican II), but so is Anything Goes, and at least _that_ gets its own page on Wikipedia.  This one was super fantastic :D (actually this was my first play at the neighboring all-guy school. Hopefully not my last.)

I totally think I should describe Patent Leather Shoes more.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jun 18, 2010)

The stories I could tell from behind the scenes--One time in a Christmas play I worked backstage for, the set fell down.


----------

